# The post your dog Sleeping Thread



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

great looking dogs lol at the chi with the pitbul, true love.


----------



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

ive taken pictures of my boy sleeping since he was a pup lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

as i was trolling this thread sitting on my desk in the bedroom....i looked back at my bed and had to take this pic....


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> great looking dogs lol at the chi with the pitbul, true love.


thanks, all the dogs adore roxy not sure what they like about her but they all love an respect her


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

did someone say sleepytime pics?? i have several of those

this is how mine do it.. lol










and on top of Jen... lol


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol ceelint, thats great. I have three separate beds, and another doggy house, and they refuse to sleep seperated. Great looking dogs.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's Roman at various ages sleeping:

8 weeks old the day we picked him up:









About 10 weeks old:









13 Weeks:









5 Months:


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Daisy sleeping*

View attachment 11443


Daisy my apbt sleeping.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ceelint that's awesome on Jen. They are the best heaterators!! Great pics everyone I will have to dig some up of Mel


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Great looking pics!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

i forgot i had these cute sleeping pics when they were puppies, though i would share


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

found a couple more.. one of lil D as a baby.. how cute!!










































ok, i'm done now..


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dixie sleeping


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

rocky { R.I.P}








































































lol I could keep going on but ill stop now lol


----------



## nobulljustbully (Jan 30, 2012)

*sleeping beauty*







she just took over my new recliner


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Angel all your pups sleep with their eyes open? lol or just when you wanna catch them in a pic they wake up lol
Shanon, I think I see a theme with bella's pics 

here are some from Mel:

























Hot puppy sleeping...









how he sleeps when I am home and watching TV









or like this:









here is my snoring fool so you can all see what I have to put up with and can attach a sound with the pictures lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL they always wake up although that pic of rocky , he slept with his eyes open used to freak me out his eyes would twitch too and roll up in his head but would have his eyelids open. So weird. { wouldnt be all the time but frequently}


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> LOL they always wake up although that pic of rocky , he slept with his eyes open used to freak me out his eyes would twitch too and roll up in his head but would have his eyelids open. So weird. { wouldnt be all the time but frequently}


OMG I HATE WHEN MEL DOES THAT!!! He has only a couple of times, but I totally wake him up cause its spooky, lol. I caught it on video once but it scares me I wont scare you lol Cute sleepy pups!

oo and I just noticed the other 2 dogs with Crush in his crate, lmao I missed them at first somehow haha


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Poor thing was exhausted!! LOL!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOl he may be awake in that 1st pic though I took a few back to back cause he was sleeping funny and I think he woke up for real in a couple LOL, I cant tell though cause he looks the same when sleeping lol. Ya it is creepy for sure havent seen any of my others do that although they have slept with there eyes cracked open , not as bad as wide open lol. { whats even freakier is when people sleep like that , I have a lil cousin who sleeps with her eyes open , now thats creepy lol}


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> LOl he may be awake in that 1st pic though I took a few back to back cause he was sleeping funny and I think he woke up for real in a couple LOL, I cant tell though cause he looks the same when sleeping lol. Ya it is creepy for sure havent seen any of my others do that although they have slept with there eyes cracked open , not as bad as wide open lol. { whats even freakier is when people sleep like that , I have a lil cousin who sleeps with her eyes open , now thats creepy lol}


yeah it is! a Sleep walker too, or just creepy sleeper lol My friend would sleep walk with his eyes closed, lol. always woke himself up falling into shit. Mel just half eyes it when dreaming, no full open thank goodness.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> Shanon, I think I see a theme with bella's pics


LOL! And what kind of theme would that be Amy.......


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHA EXACTLY!!! a Spoiled warm puppy! Those are the best


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I found a few more


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


>


I first thought HOW THE heck is that comfortable! lmao Took me a while to see where her head was lol I thought the diaper was a sweater and her head was all twisted! hahaha


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

some of my favorites... had to add a few throw backs up:


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LOL! And what kind of theme would that be Amy.......


I know what u guys mean


----------



## BCpitt428 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bentley and I 2 days after I brought him home 










around the same time










and my personal favourite LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Bob and Lucy


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic pictures, love em.  

I have the perfect one on my phone but can't get it off, darn it! Caught Dakota sleepin' with his tongue hanging out.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

bob and lucy getting their sleep on


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)




----------



## rickm75 (Dec 28, 2011)

*sleep time*

Here is a couple of pics of Diesel and Lilly sleeping.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

there made for each other


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Camping









Ready for bed









Faded on Mamma 2's pajamas









Nephew Tucker taking over my bed when we took him for training for 3 weeks


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## integra8400 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

Athena


----------



## BusterAmStaff (Feb 27, 2012)

This is how Buster used to sleep when he first came here lol


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few of mine.

Poison Ivy & Earl


















Earl









Lux & Poison Ivy









Me & Lux









Miss Tweak & Chopper









Miss Tweak









Chopper


----------



## BigMoney (Oct 21, 2009)

*CHIKO*


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

hahahahah he dont even bother picking sides....hes like MIDDLE


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

my boys loove to sleep Sam way more than Jojo tho
lil jojo








lil sam








older jojo after a day n the mud lol








older Sam aka Ham








sorry about the sizes


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Apparently Odin likes pillows lol


----------



## max212 (May 2, 2012)

about 10 weeks old


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's another one of my boy Roman airing out his junk. He likes to sleep on his back for some reason.


----------



## weasel (Sep 26, 2011)

My buddy Booda.


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

I have sleeping pics for days. Here are a few of Cobalt 7-10 mths


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's one of my boys  they live to camp out in the living room on the weekends


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Let sleeping dogs lay they say......


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

tyke an kyra there either sleeping on each other like this or on my feet


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's a few more I dug up.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

So the cutest one's I've got are when Ty was still a pup. Here goes;

View attachment 12091

View attachment 12092

[ATTACH12093[/ATTACH]


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

On each again an on me lol!!


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

*Here are some of mine*

Agatha and Trumen..both Pit mixes...Trumens mom was a beautiful Red/red nose pitbull...he looks like a Golden/Basset mix, if I didn't see his mom I would have never thought he was a pit mix. He is my therapy dog/CGC and Agatha is on her way to being a Therapy Dog and also a Canine Good Citizen.


----------



## TNPittieMoma (May 15, 2012)

All these photos are so cute!

Last Halloween(Rocky and Bluebelle):









Last Summer:









And Randoms:


















Sunbathing/Nap Time:


----------



## Blitz (Apr 6, 2012)




----------

